# [SOLVED] Ubuntu-ICS won't work-sharing services are not installed



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

I just got ubuntu and I'm trying to network it to my XP laptop with internet connection sharing and filesharing. It says there's no internet connection and I don't know how to find shared files or anything. in the administration>shared folders option, it says "sharing services are not installed. you need to install at least either Samba or nfs to share your folders." So I looked on an ubuntu guide and it gave me terminal commands for installing samba and nfs, but it didn't make any difference and does exactly the same thing


----------



## al2cane (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Ubuntu-ICS won't work-sharing services are not installed*

This might not be the answer you were looking for... but why not use a router? ICS even with two windows machines is much more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu-ICS won't work-sharing services are not installed*

I like and use ICS because it works for me and is cheaper, but I'm marking this solved, because the problem was I just had to do some kind of update for ubuntu, and it worked


----------

